# Profibus Störungen



## Anonymous (20 Juli 2004)

Hallo, 
ich habe noch ein 2tes Problem das mich beschäftigt.
Ich habe eine laufende Anlage ohne Störungen, der Profibus DP arbeitet gut.
sobald ich eine Dosierpumpe an den Bus anschließe und dies auch in der HWConfig parametriere, bekomme ich unregelmäßige Busstörungen. Nach einiger Zeit geht auch die Pumpe komplett auf Störung. Dabei wurde Die Pumpe und nicht angesprochen also kein lese oder Schreibzugriff. DIe Pumpe ist eine Prominent Sigma2. Busverkabelung und Parametrierung ist mehrfach geprüft und o.K.
Wo können diese Fehler herkommen ? Buslänge ca.30m Geschwindigkeit 187,5 kbit/s. Langsamer bringt auch keine Abhilfe.

Für Lösungen und Anmerkungen währe ich sehr dankbar.
Kai.


----------



## joker (20 Juli 2004)

*Profibus DP Pumpe*

hallo ,

dies sieht nach Terminierungsproblem aus.
Es deutet auf ein physikalisches oder zeitliches Problem hin.
Mit einem Oszi könnte man die Übertragung prüfen ( Signalgüte )
Das differentielle Signal zwischen A & B darf zwischen 2,5 Vss und 7,2 Vss liegen ! An den Flanken dürfen keine Überschwinger nach oben oder unten sein welche deutlich zu sehen sind. Dies würde auf Terminierungs- oder Stichleitungsreflektionsproblem deuten. Ist das Kabel geschirmt ??
Ist es beidseitig aufgelegt ??? Ist das Potential überall gleich ????
Ist der Terminator mit Spannung versorgt ???

Welches Profibusprofil wird in der STEP 7 verwendet ??? DP /Standard oder benutzerdefiniert ???

Sind Standard Parameter verwendet worden ???
Wie viele Geräte sind am Segment ???

Schau doch bitte mal noch bei den Authoren Harry und Roland nach !!

Gruss

Joker


----------



## Anonymous (20 Juli 2004)

*DP Störungen*

Hallo Joker,
es wurde bestes Profibuskabel verwendet, Mit Bussteckern von Vipa (mit Diagnose LEDs). Schirm ist auf jedem DP-Teilnehmer über den Stecker auf Masse. Stichleitungen gibt es nicht. Ein Oszi habe ich zum messen nicht vor Ort. Das Profibusprofil ist DP-Standard und es wurden Standardwerte verwendet. es befinden sich die S7315c2DP und 5 Sensoren und 2 Dosierpumpen am bUS.
Sollte ich den Schirm des Kabels zusätzlich an mehrern Punkten nochmals auf Masse legen ? Reicht es nicht über den Stecker? Können zu viele Diagnosefähige Stecker (5 Stück) problematisch sein (wegen der LEDs usw.)?
Ich habe das selbe Problem mit den Pumpen wenn ich sie allein über Profibus DP an die SPS anschließe.

Gruß
Kai


----------



## Markus (20 Juli 2004)

was für teilnehmer sind an den beiden enden des bus?


----------



## Anonymous (21 Juli 2004)

Am Anfang ist Die SPS. Das Buskabel ist Mit einem VIPA Busstecker mit integriertem Abschlußwiederstand angeschlossen. Am Ende befindet sich ein Analogwandler von Turck (Busstop SDPB 40A0005) mit Abschlußwiederstand.

Gruß
Kai.


----------



## Markus (21 Juli 2004)

ist der analogwandler immer mit spannung versorgt?


----------



## joker (21 Juli 2004)

*Pumpen an DP!*

hallo Kai,

die Stecker dürfen nicht die Ursache sein!
Sind die einzelnen Slaves geerdet ??
Wenn ja ist überall das gleiche Potential vorhanden ??
Sind die Kabel beidseitig geerdet ??

Lade dir doch mal bei Endress+Hauser den Profibusleitfaden herunter !

www.endress.de => unter dem Download Button in der Suchmaske 
Betriebsanleitung anklicken und nach BA198FDE  suchen sowie herunterladen !!

Hierin steht einiges zum Erdungs-Schirmungkonzept !
Es deutet auf die Pumpenanschaltung hin !!

Gruss

JOKER


----------



## Anonymous (21 Juli 2004)

Danke Joker.
Ich lasse gerade die Komplette Installation nochmals neu Erden und alles auf das selbe Potential bringen. Auch die Busleitung lasse ich noch zusätzlich auf Masse Legen.
Ich habe zur Vorsicht nochmals neue Busstecker für die Pumpen geordert, die treffen morgen bei mir ein.
Der Analogwandler am Ende ist dauerd mit Spannung versorgt.
Die Broschüre lade ich mir mal herunter, danke für den Tip.
So wie ich feststellen konnte, ist ein Profibus doch relativ empfindlich.
...
Da bin ich mal gespannt, ich habe ende des Jahres eine wirklich große installation mit mehreren Bussträngen und ca.150 Sensoren und 100 Ventilen-Motoren. Wie gut, das ich zur zeit an dieser kleinen Installation noch erfahrungen sammeln kann.
Viele Grüße 
Kai.


----------



## Ralf (21 Juli 2004)

Versuch mal den Schirm noch zusätzlich an den Schrankeinführungen zu erden, könnte helfen

Gruß

Ralf


----------



## Zottel (22 Juli 2004)

Habe keine Erfahrung damit, aber ich finde es potetiell bedenklich 5 Diagnose LEDs (20 oder 2mA?) aus dem Profibus-Signal zu speisen. Wenn nichts anderes hilft, poste bitte ob es mit anderen Steckern oder ablöten besser wird!


----------



## joker (22 Juli 2004)

*Profibus DP Signal / LEDs am Stecker*

hallo Zottel,

Profibus DP ist nicht wie im Gegensatz zu PA das Mess-/ und Speisensignal auf einem Aderpaar! Der notwendige Abschlusswiderstand an beiden Enden ist so oder so aktiv d.h. es muss fremdversorgt werden.
Die LEDs machen da nichts aus !

Warum gehen denn die anderen Teilnehmer ohne die Pumpen ???
Warum gehen denn die Pumpen allein ebefalls nicht ???

Gruss

JOKER


----------



## jogi (22 Juli 2004)

*Busparameter kontrollieren !*

Hi zusammen,

so was ähnliches hatten wir hier auch mal.

Kontrolliere mal in der HW-Config bei den Eigenschaften Deines Profibus
im Register 'Busparameter', ob die Funktion 'Zyklisches Verteilen der Busparameter einschalten' deaktiviert ist.
Wenn in dem Kästchen ein Haken drin ist, dann raus damit.

Bei uns waren damit alle Probleme vom Tisch.  

Etliche Fremdgeräte kommen mit dieser zyklischen Verteilerei nicht klar und steigen dann sporadisch aus.
Dummerweise ist dieser Haken defaultmäßig drin  :?  und so sucht man sich manchmal den Wolf.....

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Anonymous (22 Juli 2004)

Hallo !
Ich habe Das Buskabel und alle Maschinenteile nochmals erden lassen. Das Ergebnis:
Ohne die Pumpen konnte die Busgeschwindigkeit von max 187,5 kbit/s auf 1,5 Mbit/s voll gesteigert werden(mehr geht nicht, da einige Baugruppen nur 1,5 können. Das zeigt mir wie wichtig das Erden war.
Die Pumpen sind jetzt erheblich länger am Bus befor sie eine Störung auslösen. (ca. Faktor 10). Bei extrem niedriger Busgeschwindigkeit bleiben sie auch Störungsfrei. Aber 9,6 Kbit/s ist nicht zufriedenstellend. Ich habe jetzt nochmals das Buskabel diereckt an den Pumpen erden lassen und original Siemensstecker verwendet. Das teste ich aber erst morgen. Der Tipp mit der HW-Config wird von mir dann auch ausgetestet.
Grüße
Kai.


----------



## joker (26 Juli 2004)

*Pumpen an DP Profibus !*

Hallo Kai,

es ist in manchen Anlagen nicht immer gewährleistet, dass die Erdung 
überall gleiches Potential hat. Deshalb ist darau zu achten, dass dies wirklich eine Differenzpotential gibt! Es gibt da eventuall noch ene Sache die  du testen könntest !

Stelle bei den Busparametern das Profil auf Benutzerdefiniert
dann kann mann die einzelenen Parameter ändern!

Es gibt dort unter dem Menü " BUSPARAMETER" die verschiedenen Einstellungsmöglichkeiten !
Hier ist der Parameter " RETRY LIMITS " sicher bei 1 ! 
Diesen bitte auf 3...5 ändern und neu laden.
Zur Erklärung: Dieser sagt aus, wenn ein Teilnehmer nach dem standardmässigen Anfragen zuzüglich dieser hier definierten 
nicht antwortet wird dieser als gestörrt durch den Master definiert !!

Gruss

Joker


----------



## Anonymous (27 Juli 2004)

Hallo, nochmals danke für die guten Ratschläge.

Ich habe alles ausprobiert, meine Pumpen halten jetzt ca 2-5 Minuten durch bevor es eine Störung gibt. Besonders der letzte Rat von Joker hat die Laufzeit verbessert. Das hilft mir aber auch nicht weiter.
Ich werde die Pumpen zum Hersteller geben um sie prüfen oder austauschen zu lassen. Ich hoffe die finden einen Fehler an den Pumpen.
Für den Fall das es dort interesante Neuigkeiten gibt, werde ich es Euch mitteilen.

Kai.


----------



## santero (26 Januar 2011)

Hallo,
hab da auch eine Störung.Und zwar habe ich eine Anlage über eine PC Runtime am laufen.Es läuft auch alles soweit.Nur wenn ich den Motor an der Anlage starte hängt sich die Verbindung auf.Der Motor ist > 100 KW und der Flachbildschirm flackert schon erheblich durch das Magentfeld.Die Kabellänge ist ca. 10m.Ein Grossteil der Leitung befindet sich in der Nähe des Motors (ca. 2m) Umkreis.

Also ein Prgrammierfehler ist auszuschliessen.

Könnte das mit dem Magnetfeld des Motors zusammenhängen ???


----------



## Verpolt (26 Januar 2011)

santero schrieb:


> Hallo,
> hab da auch eine Störung.Und zwar habe ich eine Anlage über eine PC Runtime am laufen.Es läuft auch alles soweit.Nur wenn ich den Motor an der Anlage starte hängt sich die Verbindung auf.Der Motor ist > 100 KW und der Flachbildschirm flackert schon erheblich durch das Magentfeld.Die Kabellänge ist ca. 10m.Ein Grossteil der Leitung befindet sich in der Nähe des Motors (ca. 2m) Umkreis.
> 
> Also ein Prgrammierfehler ist auszuschliessen.
> ...



Ach komm. So ein kleiner 100KW Motor macht doch nix.

Im Ernst: das sind massive EMV-Probleme an der Anlage.


----------



## santero (26 Januar 2011)

Ja habe den Elektriker auch gefragt ob er meint das das vernünftig ist das das Profibus kabel zusammen mit den Leistungskabeln gebündelt wurde und das kabel was zum PC geht genau neben den 3 dicken leitungen läuft die in den schaltschrank gehen.

dann wurd mir gesagt ne das iss nich so doll.wir birngen das in ordnung.heute morgen geguckt . profibuskabel aus dem bündel raus und 2 m danebengegelgt looool


----------



## marlob (26 Januar 2011)

santero schrieb:


> Ja habe den Elektriker auch gefragt ob er meint das das vernünftig ist das das Profibus kabel zusammen mit den Leistungskabeln gebündelt wurde und das kabel was zum PC geht genau neben den 3 dicken leitungen läuft die in den schaltschrank gehen.
> 
> dann wurd mir gesagt ne das iss nich so doll.wir birngen das in ordnung.heute morgen geguckt . profibuskabel aus dem bündel raus und 2 m danebengegelgt looool


Und wieder was gelernt

Buskabel, Sensorkabel usw. immer getrennt von Motorkabeln und anderen Zuleitungen legen.
Und auch immer für eine vernünftige Abschirmung und Erdung sorgen


----------



## Verpolt (26 Januar 2011)

Nur das Profibuskabel ?

Die ganzen Steuerleitungen, Panel-Versorgungsltg. usw sind aber noch brav neben den, höchstwahrscheinlich ungeschirmten, Motorzuleitungen?

So ein Panel flackert doch nicht wegen Profibus-Probleme. (vllt. die Daten )


----------



## marlob (26 Januar 2011)

Hier mal 2 pdfs dazu


----------



## santero (26 Januar 2011)

die frage ob das i.o. sei war eher ironisch. das profibus + motorzuleitungen in einem bündel nicht der wahre jakob sind iss schon klar.

also panel gibt es keins mehr nur ne pc runtime wo der bildschirm extrem flackert wenn der motor angeht.

kann auch sein das es ein programmierfehler meinerseits ist aber denke eher EMV.

könnte es sien das der PC an sich verrückt spielt wegen dem magnetischen Feld??


edit:
ja hab mir mal den leitfaden angeschaut.ein paar dinge sind alles andere als wie sie sein sollen haha.


----------



## Verpolt (26 Januar 2011)

Ein EMV-Problem kann die unmöglichsten Dinge ausrichten.

Prüfe zumindest die Schirmauflageelemente, Erdungen usw...

Und natürlich die Kabelführungen überdenken


----------



## santero (26 Januar 2011)

Was mir noch einfällt.Die Anlage wurde vorher über ein Panel gesteuert was jetzt der PC übernimmt.Das Panel hängt noch im Bus drinn ist aber raus aus der HW Konfig.Es zeigt sogar profibs fehler an hahahaha.werd das ma als erstes abklemmen.besser ist das

mfg


----------



## soginet (15 Februar 2011)

*Busproblem mit WinCC*

Hallo zusammen ich habe da auch ein kleines Bus-Problem

Und zwar zwischen der Verbindung CPU-PC ich habe immer wieder kurze Ausfälle im WinCC (Anzeige wird schwarz) dies tritt meistens Impulsweise auf 2sec Kontakt dann wieder 1 sec schwarz das passiert dann zwei dreimal danach habe ich keine Störungen mehr.

Ich habe bereits die Busstecker getauscht und einen nicht benutzten Stecker abgeklemmt.
Das Buskabel wird auch seperat geführt.

Kann mir da vielleicht jemand weiterhelfen?

Mfg


----------



## bike (15 Februar 2011)

soginet schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen ich habe da auch ein kleines Bus-Problem
> 
> Und zwar zwischen der Verbindung CPU-PC ich habe immer wieder kurze Ausfälle im WinCC (Anzeige wird schwarz) dies tritt meistens Impulsweise auf 2sec Kontakt dann wieder 1 sec schwarz das passiert dann zwei dreimal danach habe ich keine Störungen mehr.



Ist das ein Busproblem?
Wenn die Anzeige schwarz wird deutet das eher auf ein Problem deines Displays hin.
Wenn der Bus abschmiert zeigt sich das daran, dass keine Werte angezeigt werden sondern nur ####


So meine Erfahrung


bike


----------



## soginet (15 Februar 2011)

Hey 
schwarz war vielleicht der falsche Ausdruck die EA-Felder werden dann immer schwarz schraffiert und man kann keine Werte mehr Eingeben bzw. lesen also es hat definitiv was mit dem Bus zu tun. Wenn die SPS ausgeschalten ist bzw in Stop ist sehen die Fekder genau so aus.


----------



## bike (15 Februar 2011)

soginet schrieb:


> Hey
> schwarz war vielleicht der falsche Ausdruck die EA-Felder werden dann immer schwarz schraffiert und man kann keine Werte mehr Eingeben bzw. lesen also es hat definitiv was mit dem Bus zu tun. Wenn die SPS ausgeschalten ist bzw in Stop ist sehen die Fekder genau so aus.



Dann ist es etwas anderes.
Hast du schon einmal den Diagnosebuffer der CPU ausgelesen?
Da steht meist drin, was passiert ist.
Wenn du mehr Meldungen sehen willst, stell nach dem Fehler, wenn möglich,die PLC auf stopp und lese den Speicher aus.

bike


----------



## soginet (15 Februar 2011)

Hi bike

ich hatte in der Hw konfig zwei  fehler die ich behoben nun habe ich aber ein ganz anderes Problem speichern und übersetzen war kein Problem allerdings kann ich das Programm jetzt nicht mehr in die Baugruppe laden einmal kam der Fehler SDB2000 nicht gefunden ich habe dann mal die CPU Urgelöscht nun hängt sich Step7 beim laden in die Baugruppe immer auf.

Weis wer wiso?


----------



## bike (15 Februar 2011)

Also wenn der Bausteincontainer einen Fehler hat, dann stimmt die Hardware nicht.
Kannst du die Hardware speichern und Übersetzen?
Dann die Hardware in die PLC übertragen.
Geht das?

Wenn dies funktioniert hat und die PLC auf run geht, dann das Programm ohne SDB einmal übertragen

Dann die Meldungen in der Diagnose anschauen


bike


----------



## soginet (15 Februar 2011)

speichern und übertragen geht
Wenn ich die Hw Konfig in die PLC übertragen will erscheint das Fenster und die Konfig wird zu 3/4 übertragen doch dann geht nichts mehr :-( Heist der Balken bleibt stehen und es erscheint dann die Windows Meldung (keine Rückmeldung)


----------



## bike (15 Februar 2011)

soginet schrieb:


> speichern und übertragen geht
> Wenn ich die Hw Konfig in die PLC übertragen will erscheint das Fenster und die Konfig wird zu 3/4 übertragen doch dann geht nichts mehr :-( Heist der Balken bleibt stehen und es erscheint dann die Windows Meldung (keine Rückmeldung)



Also geht übertragen nicht.
Die Konfiguration ist aber fehlerfrei übersetzt.
Dann passt deine Hardware nicht. 
Überprüfe die Bestellnummer der CPU und der angeschlossenen Komponenten.
Wenn diese stimmen, dann stecke den Profibus ab.
Wenn du immer noch keinen Erfolg hast, erstelle ein neues leeres Projekt nur mit der Hardware und teste das laden.

Wenn dies nicht klappt, lade diese Hardware hoch, dann kann jemand diese anschauen, ob und wo darin ein Fehler ist.

bike


----------



## soginet (22 Februar 2011)

Hallo bike,

haben den Fehler gefunden es war die Buskarte im PC die anscheinend zicken macht. Wir haben sie getauscht bzw mit dem Laptop gearbeitet und seitem ist wieder alles i.O.


----------

